# Losi Slider Setup



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Anybody have a good setup guide for the Losi Slider on a Carpet oval.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

I have 1/12 springs in the front shocks for limiters,Losi orange spring RF, right rear shock moved out on mount,left rear shock on arm/mount removed. Not as severe as some locally,will check out other setups and post.


----------



## feaga89k (Nov 13, 2006)

what about a set up for a board oval?


----------

